

The Many Pivots of Justin.tv - ryanb
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/167/justin-kan-justin.tv

======
linguaphobe
The article seems to imply that Justin was the first to do "lifecasting". But
Jenni and Ana preceded him by almost 10 years: <http://www.jennicam.com/> ,
<http://www.anacam.com/>

~~~
Alex3917
Jennicam was only in her bedroom, so I'm not sure whether it's really fair to
call that lifecasting.

------
Gring
"Many"? Article only mentions 2: from life broadcasting to web broadcasting,
then to twitchtv (specialized game broadcasting).

~~~
ryanb
If you count Socialcam and Exec as pivots of some sort, that makes it at least
4.

~~~
kanamekun
I thought Exec was a separate company?

------
6ren
So that's where those starcraft posts reaching the reddit frontpage are coming
from... they do seem to have gotten into something big.

I'm surprised that YouTube isn't already the "instagram of social video". I
guess it just shows there's opportunity everywhere.

~~~
JacobAldridge
Does YouTube have any real time abilities? (Genuinely don't know). Photos are
a snapshot of the past, but the time between shooting and sharing can be
seconds; videos that aren't streamed in real time can't be shared until they
have finished - so any video is therefore at least as old as it is long.

------
iag
Props to Justin. This guy carries himself like a true startup veteran despite
being only 28 years old. He has a level of tenacity that will make him succeed
9/10 times regardless of the idea, that's what differentiates Justin from rest
of the wantrapreneurs.

~~~
ryanb
Startup stories where things don't go as planned but the founders find a way
to persevere anyway (like Justin.TV) are way more inspiring to me as an
entrepreneur than the overnight successes of companies like Instagram, etc.

~~~
Domenic_S
Meh, I don't know that I'd call Instagram an overnight success. It was Burbn
pre-pivot.

A lot of people think Pinterest was an overnight success, too. Know how long
they've been around?

Edit: That comment sounded snarkier than I meant it to. I guess in relative
terms, Instagram is an overnight success when compared to Justin.tv.

~~~
fufulabs
Kevin Systrom interned at a couple of high profile startup pre-Burbn too.
Pinterest had a product called Tote before Pinterest so theres a not
insignificant time of preconditioning there too.

